# Rollins Pass (trans-Divide) end of July



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmm... well I'll be riding an MTB, but in fact this route is only about 28 miles trail and perhaps 40 miles paved. The snow should be mostly melted from Rollins Pass at the end of July, permitting a crossing of the Continental Divide from Wintern Park to Boulder.

Starting in Winter Park, there's over two thousand feet of elevation gain, over 14 miles of rough doubletrack, to Rollins Pass at 11,660' elevation. Then a descent of about 14 miles on a trail to Rollinsville. Then paved roads through Rollinsville, Nederland, and ultimately Boulder. And it's mostly downhill after cresting Rollins Pass.

There's a Facebook group doing this ride the 1st weekend of August, relying on Amtrak to deliver them to Winter Park (from downtown Denver) around 10 a.m. But I think this is a late start given the possibility of thunderstorms on the pass. This ride should be started much earlier in the morning.

>>> So I'm looking to team up with at least one other rider and arrange a pre-dawn car shuttle from Boulder (or Denver) to Winter Park. If the ride ends in Boulder, it's easy enough to catch a transit bus to Denver.

I have two very young kids and, train as best as I can, will likely be only partly in shape and plan to ride *not fast*. That said, I'm a self-sufficient bike tourist, a good wrench, and also a former ski patroller with first aid and backcountry survival training.

Ummm... interested in coming along?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Train? Really, I didn't know Amtrak stopped in Winter Park. I've taken the snow train when it ran, in winter and summer, and loved it. Thanks for the mention of Amtrak. I will have to check it out.

I've been up Rollins on the west side but never over the top or from the east side on a MTB. The ride up in the fall is absolutely beautiful. You're right though. It is a rough ride in spots and you will feel the railroad ties still in the ground. It is an extremely busy trail with plenty of other mtbers, cars, offroad vehicles, and hikers. Saw my 1st moose up close and personal on this trail.

Yes to the thunderstorms in Aug. I would suggest being over the top by 12:00-1:00 p.m. This will give you time to get below tree line on the east side before the mid afternoon storms.

Snow :>( it's snowing right now.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Rokh On said:


> Train? Really, I didn't know Amtrak stopped in Winter Park. I've taken the snow train when it ran, in winter and summer, and loved it. Thanks for the mention of Amtrak. I will have to check it out.
> 
> I've been up Rollins on the west side but never over the top or from the east side on a MTB. The ride up in the fall is absolutely beautiful. You're right though. It is a rough ride in spots and you will feel the railroad ties still in the ground. It is an extremely busy trail with plenty of other mtbers, cars, offroad vehicles, and hikers. Saw my 1st moose up close and personal on this trail.
> 
> ...


I'm with Rokhon. You really don't want to be above treeline if a storm blows through. No shelter, lightning is way dangerous and hypothermia is a threat. Best to be down in the trees if a storm hits.

I've never been on Rollins Pass myself.

Making the decent to Boulder from nederland could be a little dangerous. Motor trafic in Boulder Canyon can be a problem. The Magnolia Road might be a better option.

I saw my first moose "up close and personal" as a boy in Minnesota. You really don't want to be "up close and personal" with a moose. That's especially true for a cow with calves. Cool to see one from a safe distance, but not too close.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Acknowledged - The trail is known to be very rough, and I'm allowing 6 hours for the 14-mile ascent from Winter Park. Figure if I hit the trail head between 6 and 7 a.m., it should be alright. I'll have the necessary outerwear in case it rains cold. Recently got some local advice about alternate routes to Boulder, maybe Mag road was one of them. Definitely want to avoid the main canyon road.

I'm networking with some hikers who are planning to do some 14'ers this summer. All I need is a dropoff from the highway near Berthoud pass on a Friday night and I'll ride to Winter Park and motel there overnight before doing the big ride on Saturday.

Thanks for the replies. Again, I'm open to folks joining me for company as well as logistical needs


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

You need to post a thread on mtbr.com on the Front Range forum. A lot of people do this ride.

Once on the east side, there is a trail that takes you to the Eldora Ski Area. Google Jenny Creek Trail. There is another option that brings you out on FS 105 in the Roosevelt National Forest. If you know your way around, you can end up on on West Magnolia. 

In any case, it is much better to go from just south of Nederland to Boulder on Magnolia Road.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Jenny Creek is closed in summer. You may or may not be able to sneak on. 



> Jenny Creek Trail begins at the Jenny Creek Trailhead, just outside of Eldora Mountain Resort's private parking lot. This trail crosses private land and is not open for use when Eldora Mountain Resort is closed to the public.


Arapaho & Roosevelt National Forests Pawnee National Grassland - Jenny Creek Trail


----------

